# Canon will have more announcements next week



## dascrow (Sep 6, 2018)

If the recent announcement of the Canon EOS R and new lenses weren't enough for you this week, stay tuned because Canon is rumored to be making additional announcements ahead of IBC 2018 which starts on September 13th, 2018.  The announcement is expected to be a new "pro" camcorder capable of 4k @ 60p, Cinema EOS accessories,  and  two new broadcast lenses.

Souyrce: canonrumors


----------

